# Plasma Cut Dickens Characters



## Tmate (Jan 1, 2021)

Cut out some 10 gauge 14" tall Characters from "A Christmas Carol" with my little CNC plasma table.  Scrooge is angry with a family of carolers, while Cratchet & Tiny Tim look on.  The Ghost of Christmas Yet to Come appears in a puff of smoke for a later encounter with Scrooge.

Some short pieces of floorboard with a shallow slot in their top serve as bases for the figures.


----------



## francist (Jan 1, 2021)

Neat. Reminds me of the silhouette portraits that were in fashion around the time of the Civil War.

-frank


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 1, 2021)

very cool!
what is the scale? are they near a foot tall ?


----------



## Tmate (Jan 1, 2021)

13 1/2" to 14" tall, & 1/8" thick


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 1, 2021)

i waando that 
that is astounding how lifelike the figures are!
well done


----------



## Tmate (Jan 2, 2021)

Christmas is over.  Moved to a back room.


----------

